

Entrepreneur Rollercoaster [video] - davidkpham
http://getontherollercoaster.com/

======
cgherb911
Very true, however I think that the roller coaster ride is experienced almost
daily in my case.

~~~
pedalpete
I agree that the rollercoaster ride is daily for me too! Don't you love
knowing that

1) you get to ride a roller coaster all day

2) when you're down, the next up curve is just around the bend

